# SE exam design standards



## AlexPE (Apr 14, 2019)

What are the chances NCEES makes the switch to 2016 ASCE7 and AISC? I know the 2010 ASCE7 seems rather dated, but most states adopted 2015 IBC which references 2010 ASCE so maybe they wont switch yet?

I ask because I borrowed from an ex coworker, and im wondering whether to give him back his books or the newer editions if he wants them (since I utterly destroyed the copies he gave me by writing and tabbing so much). And im 99% sure i failed the lateral, so need to start planning for round 2.


----------



## SouthernEngineer (Apr 15, 2019)

From what I've seen I think they change codes for the April exam and keep the same ones for the October exam. However, this is NCEES so they might decide to do the opposite of what you want just for fun.


----------



## ThrustIssues (Apr 15, 2019)

They won't update to 2016 versions of ACSE of AISC until they switch to IBC 2018. If I remember right they just switched to IBC 2015 for the April 2018 exams so ideally you have until April 2021 but I guess they could move to IBC 2018 whenever they want.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 16, 2019)

I'd just look at the IBC state by state adoptions map.... Since only one state has adopted 2018 since I checked last it's safe to assume we'll be on 2015 for a few more test cycles.


----------

